# TiVo Stream and Cablevision?



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all! I'm on Cablevision and considering a TiVo Stream purchase to compliment my Premiere lifetime unit. Unfortunately, Cablevision has the CCI flag on essentially all the channels and I can therefore not make any practical use of the TTG (Tivo to Go) features. 

Besides streaming to my iOS devices, would there be any other benefits to purchasing a TiVo stream unit?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Download functionality of the Stream has the same limitations as TiVoToGo, so in your case you'd only be able to stream shows to your iPad when connected to the local network.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Weird - I don't have CCI issues on Cablevision (excluding HBO and premium movie channels) - what state/region are you in? I know its fine in Westchester/Lower CT
-Shaown


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

Same in the Bronx. Most channels can be downloaded without issue. Stream is still useful to stream within the house. You can get a lot of the live stuff through the Optimum app but if you are TiVo user you probably don't watch much live.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm curious to see if CCI flagged channels are still going to be viewable with out-of-home streaming. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think that's the point. If they didn't do that then you might as well just download the shows before you leave the house.

Edit: Maybe not though 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9775559#post9775559


----------

